# First groundhogs



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Anybody got hogs popping up yet? Saw my first yesterday. My oldest said he saw one the day before that. They were out late in the fall. Doesn't seem like they had much of a hibernation.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Moo Juice said:


> Anybody got hogs popping up yet? Saw my first yesterday. My oldest said he saw one the day before that. They were out late in the fall. Doesn't seem like they had much of a hibernation.


probably hard to sleep on a water bed LOL


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Upland said:


> probably hard to sleep on a water bed LOL


It's funny you say that, the one I saw came out from under the house I'm restoring. I was getting more paint out of a can in the front entrance way and I saw him walk across the porch. I dug footer holes three feet deep for the new posts in the basement. Poured one foot in the bottom to set the posts on but never finished filling the holes. I noticed after all the rain and melting snow that the holes were almost completely filled with water. Maybe he did get flushed out!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Harvested the first one of the year. 357 mag. Probably the earliest I've gotten one.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

no mammals, but did see the 1st robin today with a fig leaf in it's beak and a rather large ark grounded off in the distance🥶


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw one run across SR61 north of Galion in Morrow county today.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Harvested the first one of the year. 357 mag.


You might have mistakenly shot 6...male or female?? lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

you messed up his whole weekend LMAO where is Bill Murray when you need him Gofer Cong


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Well, it only holds 5 and I only load 4. Let's just say it was a hole in one. Cinderella story.


----------



## jkiefer1362 (10 mo ago)

I've seen several already this year. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

